# football!!!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yes, it's finally my favorite time of the year, football season of course, who is everyone pulling for? so far I have had a terrible start, the VaTech Hokies have lost 2 games and the Dallas Cowboys lost against the dreaded redskins

i know there are some great pics of some fluffbutts in their jerseys and cheerleader suits too, lets see them :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe,

Enjoy this time of year. I think you may remember I'm in Eagles territory, and this may sound awful, but hope they loose every game, can never get over the Michael Vick issue, hubby either. 

Hubby likes the Jets this year, so I guess we are routing for them.

Hubby would route for the Eagles like crazy, until the Michael Vick situation. 

Sorry, don't mean to be a downer, football season is fun and enjoy, and hoping for the best for your team


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Go Bears!

These are from last season, but here we have Miss Tessa Ditka (89) . . .


















. . . and Miss Sweetness Payton (34)!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

My husbands favorite team. 









Click this bar to view the small image.








Yep its me Alvin the stud muffin!! I'm sick of all the girl talk. Me dad said I didn't have to wear a collard shirt. Yep that's right you'll see in the next picture.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Yep that's because I'm a Dallas Cowboy!!! Me and me Dads favorite team.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well being from Louisiana we are LSU fans...








And we are cheering on our SUPER-BOWL CHAMPS the SAINTS...








Sophia doesn't have a jersey because I haven't been able to find one small enough to fit her. But she does have a bow


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think we know where Cosy's loyalty lies.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!! (sorry, Joe, but I can't help it)
It's pretty obvious which college team I support. GO BIG BLUE!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> My husbands favorite team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA COWBOYS!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani's a Giants fan









Where'd everyone get the jerseys with the numbers on them? Aolani needs one cause his dad (a Jets fan -boooo!) is always picking on him about how the numbers on his jersey (00) def. represent the Giants!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You and my husband should get together! He's a football maniac. During the off season, he plays EA Sports NCAA football on the play station. I have better things to do-like shop for my girls! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm still a cardinals fan, but Lacie and Tilly will cheer for anyone that gets a touchdown. LOL


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

joe said:


> yes, it's finally my favorite time of the year, football season of course, who is everyone pulling for? so far I have had a terrible start, the VaTech Hokies have lost 2 games and the Dallas Cowboys lost against the dreaded redskins
> 
> i know there are some great pics of some fluffbutts in their jerseys and cheerleader suits too, lets see them :thumbsup:



The Hokies did indeed lose! Micky says...:smtease:


We are also pulling for the Steelers, as we do every year.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub::wub:Love all the maltese cheerleaders we have!

Ok admitting this now...I hate, despise, dred football. Putting the brown bag over my head :brownbag:

DH LOVES it. He's in 2 fantasy football leagues. I no longer have a husband on Sundays until February. :angry::smhelp:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Johita said:


> Aolani's a Giants fan
> Where'd everyone get the jerseys with the numbers on them? Aolani needs one cause his dad (a Jets fan -boooo!) is always picking on him about how the numbers on his jersey (00) def. represent the Giants!


NFLshop.com has custom pet jerseys for all teams that you can have whatever you want put on them: NFL Shop

They even have the "official" sewn on logo on the sleeve!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that we have "Touchdown Treats," "Sackie Snackies," and "Field Goal Goodies" at our house when watching the Bears play on TV (out of town). When they're home, I'm at the games but I leave the radio on so the girls can listen to the game!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> :wub::wub:Love all the maltese cheerleaders we have!
> 
> Ok admitting this now...I hate, despise, dred football. Putting the brown bag over my head :brownbag:
> 
> DH LOVES it. He's in 2 fantasy football leagues. I no longer have a husband on Sundays until February. :angry::smhelp:


Uh-huh. What she said. My name is Sue and I too don't get football at all. Just can't get into it, don't understand it, it's loud and violent and makes no sense to me. Other than that I guess it's an okay sport.:blush::brownbag: Can you tell I'm not a fan? But go Yankees. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Uh-huh. What she said. My name is Sue and I too don't get football at all. Just can't get into it, don't understand it, it's loud and violent and makes no sense to me. Other than that I guess it's an okay sport.:blush::brownbag: Can you tell I'm not a fan? But go Yankees. :HistericalSmiley:


DITTO SUE!!!!! LOL I don't understand it either and I'm a pretty smart girl! Does your husband watch it? I can't even get hubby's attention on Sundays. He's totally consumed by the TV! But put those Yankees on and I'm all about it! BTW...went to the Yankee game 2 weeks ago and after the game I was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic and guess who is in the car next to me? Nick Swisher! :aktion033: He said hello to us. Your Paul McCartney story still blows my lil Swisher out of the water LOL! :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> DITTO SUE!!!!! LOL I don't understand it either and I'm a pretty smart girl! Does your husband watch it? I can't even get hubby's attention on Sundays. He's totally consumed by the TV! But put those Yankees on and I'm all about it! BTW...went to the Yankee game 2 weeks ago and after the game I was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic and guess who is in the car next to me? Nick Swisher! :aktion033: He said hello to us. Your Paul McCartney story still blows my lil Swisher out of the water LOL! :blush:


Luckily my DH could take or leave football. He likes it but it doesn't rule his (or our) lives, luckily. 
Cool seeing Swisher. However if it was Jeter, I would have been out of my car in a flash and in his.:chili::chili:I've always had a crush on him. :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

DH loves football, but I only watch if it is our college team. We are both alumnis of the University of Iowa - Go Hawks!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pats fans here! No jersey's for Hunter but he's been known to get a few extra treats on Sunday if he growls when the other team scores and if he high fives for touchdowns


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

0-1 in their brand new expensive stadium. Yikes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:cheer:I cheer for everyone :cheer: no particular team..Go everyone! and have fun!...I am actually not a fan of football (or soccer who some of my friends are addicted to), but I am LOVING all these malts in their jerseys:wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Uh, oh, Joe. What's with your Hokies? East Carolina? Oh, maybe they'll pull it out. It was only the half when I saw the score.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't follow pro anything.

BUT!!!!!!!


Gooooo Dawgs woof woof!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda loves Arizona Cardinals:aktion033::chili:and B&B loves the Chargers:aktion033::chili:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

If I gave Micky any touchdown treats, he'd be fat as a hog tonight! Boise State is leading 34-0 at half-time against Wyoming. :chili: :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not much of a sports fan but do root for Univ. of Tenn., my alma mater. Here's Claire and Catcher modeling a UT bow and sweater. I only have one so they share it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> I'm not much of a sports fan but do root for Univ. of Tenn., my alma mater. Here's Claire and Catcher modeling a UT bow and sweater. I only have one so they share it!


 
oh my gosh Sher, Claire and Catcher are stunning:wub: forget the bow and sweater, I can't keep my eyes off their faces:wub:
Love your new siggy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Sher, Claire and Catcher are stunning:wub: forget the bow and sweater, I can't keep my eyes off their faces:wub:
> Love your new siggy


Oh, gosh, Paula, thanks so much! :flowers:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Jets 28-the Tom Brady I hate the Jets, Patriots 14. Couldn't be happier.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Uh-huh. What she said. My name is Sue and I too don't get football at all. Just can't get into it, don't understand it, it's loud and violent and makes no sense to me. Other than that I guess it's an okay sport.:blush::brownbag: Can you tell I'm not a fan? But go Yankees. :HistericalSmiley:


 
I've never watched a game even on TV. No clue at all about it at all ! I was thinking thou that you made it all look like fun and it is great when there's something exciting on TV, even if it's not my favorite thing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!! Jets 28-the Tom Brady I hate the Jets, Patriots 14. Couldn't be happier.
> xoxoxoxo



I saw the last part of the Jets game - congratulations!!!!! And I can't believe my Bears won today too!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great pictures everyone!!! my cowboys are really stinking it up this year :brownbag:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

joe said:


> great pictures everyone!!! my cowboys are really stinking it up this year :brownbag:


Um, Joe, we're sorry about Sunday - OK, not! :w00t: Here's hoping that they get their act together now that they're done playing the Bears!


----------

